# Boat Identification Needed



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

The guy said it was a 17ft Navy Tender.

Using a hin search I found out this

HIN: UAQ17017E889 
Model Year: 1989 
Certification Year: 1988 (May) 
Manufacturer: QUASAR MARINE INC 
Manufacturer City/State: COCOA FL 

No pics anywhere of it. Any help would be much apreciated. I will post up pics when I get to see it in person. The guy that bought it paid $500 with a trailer... so I am intrested to see what it is!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It had (no motor currently) a 70hp Merc on it, but it's rated for 90. It is a center console. Clean title, and trailer has new rims, berrings, and tires. They bought it from a tweaker for $500 cash.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.sanalboard.org/gama_quasar.php
Prout makes a quasar ??


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> http://www.sanalboard.org/gama_quasar.php
> Prout makes a quasar ??


Not it.  Closest match so far was the new Mako 181


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

one sold n Illinois ???? sounds right ,will find some close-ups for ya.
-anytide
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kz6fniiQqRYJ:for-sale.yakaz.com/fiberglass-tenders-for-sale+1989+Quasar+Navy+Tender+15.5'+all+fiberglass+Fishing+Boat&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> one sold n Illinois ???? sounds right ,will find some close-ups for ya.
> -anytide
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...erglass+Fishing+Boat&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



Closer! Only a 15.5, lol


----------



## QUINNERD (May 15, 2019)

skinny_water said:


> It had (no motor currently) a 70hp Merc on it, but it's rated for 90. It is a center console. Clean title, and trailer has new rims, berrings, and tires. They bought it from a tweaker for $500 cash.


I just bought a quasar 1989 w/ a johnson 90 on it for 800 with trailer. Ran pretty ok but im doing a total rewire on it.


----------



## QUINNERD (May 15, 2019)

skinny_water said:


> The guy said it was a 17ft Navy Tender.
> 
> Using a hin search I found out this
> 
> ...


Let me know if any info and ill do the same. Parts and stuff


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

QUINNERD said:


> I just bought a quasar 1989 w/ a johnson 90 on it for 800 with trailer. Ran pretty ok but im doing a total rewire on it.


This thread is almost a decade old.... and that member hasn't been around in about 2 years.


----------

